# Wood Source in San Diego?



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a decent wood source for hardwood in San Diego? I don't have a planer or jointer (yet) so I would need stuff that is not rough sawn. Im looking for something cheaper than the big-boxes but I also don't need large quantities as my projects are usually fairly small…

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.cutanddriedhardwood.com/lumber/lumber.htm in Solana Beach. Not huge, but a pretty wide selection. Owner seemed friendly. I bought some small chunks of exotic stuff out of the cutoff bin, he sells it by the pound.

Check http://www.woodfinder.com for more choices


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Recently, like just yesterday, a fellow LJ was trying to determine wood prices from across the US. Someone posted a San Diego wood vendor website that had a hugh selection of rough cut hardwoods. They will joint and plane for a fee. Now I can't find the post and responses. I have the price list in .pdf format but I'm having a hard time uploading the .pdf file. Maybe someone here can post it.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's the name of the company I posted to above:

Frost Hardwood Lumber Company

6565 Miramar Road 
San Diego, CA 92121
Phone 858-455-9060
[email protected] 
Fax 858-455-0455


----------

